# اسعار الذهب من 2002. الى 2012.



## alshangiti (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اسعار الذهب من ديسمبر 2002 الى. ديسمبر. 2012. 


Gold Chart - Last 10 years


----------



## غريب على ابراهيم (19 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------

